# Building a pit



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I have almost aquired all the pieces I need to build my pit. 24" pipe, 4ft long. I need a fire box welded on and smoke stack out of the top and one end closed off, and the top cut and hinged to open and closed. I can get the rest of the material. Does anyone know of a welder that might be interested in making some extra cash in the Liberty area? What do you think I can expect to pay someone to do this?


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont know anyone that you can pay. Post pics as it progresses.


----------



## ebmarkd (May 21, 2008)

Might try your local High School Ag department. I'm an Ag Instructor and we do this kind of thing all the time. I'm a long ways from you or else I would be able to help, sorry.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I saw one that had the fire box piped to within a few inches of the opposite end of the pit. This really cut down on the direct heat from the box and evened out the pit temperature.


----------



## Markc27 (Oct 22, 2008)

*BBQ Pit*

I am curious to hear more about the high schools doing the welding work. I work in the steel industry and I have access to steel for building a BBQ pit. I have the design down, I just don't know anyone that can weld it. Any additional information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Where do you live. If I know the teacher in the area you are I could give you a name to get in contact with. We don't do too many bbq pits where I am. Right now we are working on Ag Mechanics Show projects. Just right now in the show we have a 32' gooseneck float trailer, arena drag, double gates, shop table, 3-point trailer mover.

On the things we have done for people that contact me, last year we built a set of hand rails for a building. We only charge for the materials and ask for a donation on the labor part. just an example.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Well its been a long 5months the pit and trailer are almost ready for sandblasting and painting.....


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

we need pics!!


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, I get off work in an hour or so working nights.....I will post one up...

Does anyone know where I can find a small Stainless Texas shape to weld on my pit.......About the size of a coffee can lid or so.

Thanks


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

test


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Still got a little work to do before blast and paint but almost done


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

How much does that thing weigh? What is the thickness of your pipe?


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

The pit and fire box are 3/8. The ends of the pit and top of the firebox are a bit smaller. We are guessing here but I would say it weighs around 800 pounds, or 900?
We fired this thing up today and it holds heat and maintains heat very well.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

After looking at piple calculations, 4 foot of 3/8 weighs around 376#
The fire box, is 188
The stack not sure 100 maybe...

So it weighs closer to 650~700


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

Just curious what were the material cost to build this pit if you dont mind telling?


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

So far out of pocket a little over 700. But I did not have to buy all the material, I had a friend weld and build it, almost for free. I consider myself very lucky, I got a good price on the trailer and expanded metal, flat bar, angle....Everyone you look at for sale, that are similar are anywhere from 1200 to 5500, its just crazy. I have not painted it yet, I wanted to get it blasted but I am not sure I can afford it


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

looking good.........

couple points to add

you are gonna want some fenders.........try TSC or a trailer supply

you want the temp gauge down at the level of the meat it will show hotter on top

make sure the tail lights are way away from the fire box

same for that shelf if it is wood or non-metal

you might consider a swinging damper from the fire box to the pit with a chain or something to damper in place

that expanded metal is brutal to hold a good paint job make sure you hit it good both sides

try Steel Supply on Telephone rd. for metal shapes


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the Tips. The Fenders and lights are on, Before I start to paint I will do a good before pic.

I am not sure what you mean by a swinging damper?


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Not the best pic but heres the fenders and lights..


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Man that is one nice pit


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you put a rod thru the pit at the point where the barrel wall and fire box meet, then you can weld a plate door on it, you would then bend the rod to be able to turn it and open the door. weld a chain on the bent rod to hang on something to hold it in place

i have one on my pit and it is very handy if the pit gets too hot or you need to re-start a fire and don't want a bunch of blue smoke running thru the meat. you can also close it to mop the meat and organize and not have a face full of smoke.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Just a little pit update, I managed to get some paint on today before the rain hit....hopefull I can get some primer on the trailer tomorrow, and some more coats of high heat black on the pit.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i think i've seen this pit, did you have it at a place called lomax trailers getting some work done? if so that is one heavy SOB.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as I know its just been in a friends shop, then my carport. Its an old boat trailer. Ya its pretty heavy, but its balanced pretty good I can pick it up and roll it where I need to go, as long as its not uphill


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Got some primer on today, still got some touch up......I have some safety red, I guess I will pain the whole thing red? What ya think?


----------



## lurnin&burnin (Jul 14, 2007)

*Small World*

Hey Dark Ale...I just noticed your house from the pics...Your backyard butts up to my gradmothers backyard...I graduated from Liberty in 98...You wouldnt wana tell your real name huh..might know ya...


----------

